# smokers rusting out, rust prevention



## tequila mike (Jun 16, 2015)

I have seen a lot of posts about rust inside cabinets.

The solution is.

                   Leave doors open after cooking for an hour or two.

There is a massive amount of moisture created in these things.

If you open the door, remove the meat and close the door it will be like a sauna in there.

The water pan should be emptied after each use also.


----------



## gditys (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for the tip I will do this next time


----------



## joe black (Jun 27, 2015)

If the CC is well seasoned, it should not rust.  I steam mine out after every cook and the seasoned finish stays in place.  The FB may be another matter.  If the ash is allowed to remain for any length of time, it will corrode and rust.  The wood ash is very caustic.


----------



## quicksmokinq (Aug 13, 2015)

So I also have rusting forming on the outside and inside of my firebox.  If I use the wire wheel or sandpaper to remove the rust do I need to repaint before smoking with it again or can I limp through doing this until the end of the season and just repaint it over the winter?  And is it OK to paint the inside of the firebox or no - seems to be some mixed thoughts there?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Aug 13, 2015)

NO PAINT ON THE INSIDE!  Toxic yuck will possibly happen.

If you have to remove a lot of rust from the inside, sand it down, rinse it with water and re-season.  

A good seasoning on the inside should prevent heavy rust, you'll most always have a little spot or 2 that will show rust, but it too will be fine after another cook or 2.

Exterior rust doesn't hurt anything other than your pride when smoking.  I have one at the lake that has more rust on the outside than paint, still cooks great and the inside looks nice and shiny from the seasoning.


----------

